# Ideensammlung zu Multiplayer



## FelixBaum (12. Jun 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich weiß nicht, wo ich dieses Thema einsortieren soll, daher hab ich's mal hierher gepackt.

Also wir haben in der Schule eine Aufgabe bekommen, wo wir ein Bild bekommen haben. Der Kommentar von unserem Lehrer war, dass wir uns bis nächste Woche überlegen sollen, wie man daraus einen Multiplayer machen könnte, also was für Spieltypen und so was. Das ganze soll über das Internet laufen, nicht an einem Computer. Es geht hierbei nicht um die Umsetzung, sondern um die Idee. 

Auf dem Bild ist ein roter und ein blauer Punkt auf einem schwarzen Hintergrund, diese können sich frei bewegen und können auch noch "Projektile" abschießen. 

Mir fällt irgendwie nur das ein, dass die Spieler versuchen in einer bestimmten Zeit soviele Punkte mit Treffern zu machen wie möglich.

Habt ihr noch irgendwelche Ideen ?


----------



## eMmiE (12. Jun 2014)

Mehr Punkte einfügen -> Deathmatch
Jeder hat begrenzte Leben
Wenn der eine Punkt den anderen trifft, dann entsteht ein dritter und beide zusammen müssen versuchen, so viele Punkte wie möglich zu schaffen innerhalb eines begrenzten zeitraumes; wenn sie einen geschaffenen Punkt treffen, verschwindet dieser; die geschaffenen Punkte bewegen sich zufällig
Wenn der eine Punkt den anderen trifft, erscheint auf dem Bildschirm ein weißer Punkt, der von beiden weder durchfahren noch durchschossen werden kann; wer als erstes eingesperrt ist in einer weißen umrandung hat verloren
shooting range -> windrichtung, entfernung zum ziel, schussrichtung, schussweite...


----------



## FelixBaum (12. Jun 2014)

eMmiE hat gesagt.:


> ...Wenn der eine Punkt den anderen trifft, erscheint auf dem Bildschirm ein weißer Punkt, der von beiden weder durchfahren noch durchschossen werden kann; wer als erstes eingesperrt ist in einer weißen umrandung hat verloren




Das ist eine sehr gute Idee, nur wie balanciere ich das aus mit den Schüssen ? Die haben ja nicht unendliche Schüsse und können in einer Sekunde 10 Schüsse machen


----------



## eMmiE (13. Jun 2014)

-> Nachladezeit

```
long timeoflastshot;

public void shoot() {
if (System.nanoTime() - timeoflastshot > 1000) {
timeoflastshot = System.nanoTime();
}
```


----------



## leon_20v (13. Jun 2014)

roter und ein blauer Punkt auf einem schwarzen Hintergrund

des aber unfair, rot wird tendenziell siegen 

ausserdem wird rot im Vordergrund und blau im Hintergrund sein (Menschliche Auge, Zäpfchen, Stäbchen, Bipolarzellen, bliblablub... )


----------



## FelixBaum (13. Jun 2014)

Wieso wird rot tendenziell siegen, beide Punkte werden doch von Menschen gespielt ? 

Das war nur ein Beispiel, die Punkte können auch grün und gelb sein :bae:


----------



## eMmiE (13. Jun 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das mit Multiplayer und Netzwerkverbindung aussieht, aber ich denke, dass so ein kleines Spiel eher von zwei Spielern / mehreren an einem PC gespielt wird

Inwiefern musst du da Netzwerke einbinden oder soll das einfach nur eure Kreativität ansprechen?


----------



## leon_20v (13. Jun 2014)

In verschiedenen Studien ist festgestellt worden, dass z.B. im Kampfsport tendenziell die Kämpfer mit roten Helmen eine höhere Gewinnchance hatten wie die mit blauen Helmen.

Das liegt daran, das Rot als Warnfarbe interpretiert wird und auch etwas aggressives darstellt. Blutrausch z.B. ist auch Rot, oder man sagt auch man sieht Rot.

Blau hingegen ist eine ruhige ausgeglichene Farbe die eher beruhigt. 


Und durch die verschiedenen wellenlängen wird Rot immer im Vordergrund dargestellt und blau im Hintergrund. Deswegen sind vermutlich auch die alten 3D Brillen blau/rot ^^


----------



## FelixBaum (13. Jun 2014)

Es geht im Moment noch nicht um die Umsetzung. Also geht es erstmal nur um unsere Kreativität. Das Implementieren und Einbinden von Netzwerken kommt erst nach der kreativen "Phase" 


Und wenn wir 2 gleichfarbige Punkte nehmen ? Dann gibt es keine Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der andersfarbige Punkt gewinnt


----------



## JavaGamer (16. Jun 2014)

FelixBaum hat gesagt.:


> Es geht im Moment noch nicht um die Umsetzung. Also geht es erstmal nur um unsere Kreativität. Das Implementieren und Einbinden von Netzwerken kommt erst nach der kreativen "Phase"
> 
> 
> Und wenn wir 2 gleichfarbige Punkte nehmen ? Dann gibt es keine Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der andersfarbige Punkt gewinnt



Ähm, und wie soll man dann unterscheiden können ob man jetzt der Punkt oder der andere Punkt ist? Dann müsste darüber ja noch eine Info mit dem Spielernamen sein.

Aber zur Idee: Wenn es erlaubt ist noch ein wenig mehr einzubauen außer nur die zwei Punkte --> Capture the Flag, Items zum aufsammeln (Munition, Lebenspackete, die Leben regenerieren, Waffen...)

Man könnte auch noch Missionen und eine Kampange erstellen (Coop-Modus aber  und vielleicht ja auch noch Singleplayer, wenns erlaubt ist).


----------



## eMmiE (17. Jun 2014)

Was ich mir auch gut vorstellen könnte, wär so eine Art Wrestling Kampf
Die Punkte müssen sich gegenseitig aus dem Bildschirm schubsen
Dabei können sie mit den Pfeiltasten beschleunigt oder abgebremst werden
Kollisionsberechnung mithilfe der momentanen Geschwindigkeit (-> Superpositionsprinzip => oben/unten u. links/rechts)


----------

